# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Arti i programimit >  Ndihme në C++

## Studenti_K

Fajlli ‘teksti.txt’ është fajll tekstual. Shkruani një program që kopjon këtë fajll në një fajll tjetër ‘kopje.txt’ në këtë mënyrë:
	- Fajlli të kopjohet mbrapsht, dmth nga fundi kah fillimi
	- Të injorohen zanoret që gjenden në pozita çift në fajllin ‘teksti.txt’

A mund ta zgjedh ndokush ju lutem...
Zoti ju shperbleft...
Ju faleminderit

----------


## Studenti_K

Nuk ka nevoj per pergjigje te plot por i duhet vetem se si të injorohen zanoret që gjenden në pozita çift në fajllin teksti.txt

----------

